# Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta?



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

A friend of mine is upgrading to a 5-lug rear axle so I can get his 4-lug beam with discs cheap. I do a lot of highway driving in the 80 plus mph range. On occasion up to 100 mph or so.
I only have a 2.0L engine with a couple of mods. It's a daily driver that I love to work on but she does have the typical - chip, exhaust, airbox, short sifter, Weitec 60/40 cup kit mods.








Are rear disc brakes really going to get me better braking on a daily driver?
Or should I just throw a new set of drum shoes in there and paint my drums aluminum color.
Then save my money for a TT 266 cam so I can add another 8 hp?
Your advice please.


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (jtdunc)*

What are yo urunning for front brakes?
IMO, and I have the same car, rear discs aren't necessary for a DD. Some nice pads up front on stock discs is really all you need. Don't forget about tires too...
As for the cam..get the 268.


_Modified by K.I.M. at 8:06 AM 6-22-2005_


----------



## DemonEater (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (K.I.M.)*

The main reason to go rear disc is so you don't have to spend hours wrestling with the springs when you change shoes. Gawd, I HATE working on drums.
You likely won't see too much improvement (and it'll increase unsprung weight a couple pounds), but it's not a bad swap - I'm about to pick up a rear beam off a GTI myself.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (K.I.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K.I.M.* »_What are yo urunning for front brakes?
IMO, and I have the same car, rear discs aren't necessary for a DD. Some nice pads up front on stock discs is really all you need. Don't forget about tires too...
As for the cam..get the 268.

_Modified by K.I.M. at 8:06 AM 6-22-2005_









Zimmerman cross drilled rotors in the front.
Why the 268 cam? I need it to idle like stock. Why?


_Modified by jtdunc at 5:26 PM 6-22-2005_


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

Yokahama Avid H4S tires - great handling and traction. They stick.


----------



## DemonEater (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

Waitaminute, why is your friend swapping his whole rear beam? All you need to do to go from 4-lug to 5-lug in the rear is change the rotors, isn't it?


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (DemonEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DemonEater* »_Waitaminute, why is your friend swapping his whole rear beam? All you need to do to go from 4-lug to 5-lug in the rear is change the rotors, isn't it?

Don't know the full story?
Anyone know why? I think he may be going to bigger brakes in the rear. But I'll find out.


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (jtdunc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtdunc* »_
Zimmerman cross drilled rotors in the front.

What pads? Those rotors won't make a difference over stock.

_Quote, originally posted by *jtdunc* »_Why the 268 cam? I need it to idle like stock. 

Better power. The 266's idle is a little lopey as well, fyi.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (DemonEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DemonEater* »_Waitaminute, why is your friend swapping his whole rear beam? All you need to do to go from 4-lug to 5-lug in the rear is change the rotors, isn't it?

He just wants to be able to buy 5-lug rims. That's why.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (K.I.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K.I.M.* »_
What pads? Those rotors won't make a difference over stock.
Better power. The 266's idle is a little lopey as well, fyi.

Mintex red box pads.
*So which cam should I get for a MKIII Jetta (OBD I) 2.0L for better performance without the loopey?*


----------



## vwsickness (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (jtdunc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtdunc* »_
He just wants to be able to buy 5-lug rims. That's why.

Well, your friend likes to do things the hard way. Changing to 5 lug in the rear is as simple as changing the rotors. Everything else is the same. But to each his own.


----------



## scrmn (Mar 18, 2005)

Have you checked out tttuning.com they have som very good setups for a 2.0l engine especially if it is a DD.


----------



## crm98 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (DemonEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DemonEater* »_*The main reason to go rear disc is so you don't have to spend hours wrestling with the springs when you change shoes. Gawd, I HATE working on drums.*
You likely won't see too much improvement (and it'll increase unsprung weight a couple pounds), but it's not a bad swap - I'm about to pick up a rear beam off a GTI myself.

How often do you have to change your shoes? They should last for years...
IMO stick with your drums. The only reason to upgrade a DD to rear disc is for aesthetics. There will be no performance advantage.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (crm98)*

Well, I was thinking that rear disks would brighter up my rear axle as it's pretty dark:








But never paint my drums silver, right?
WDYT?


----------



## ian_2.0L (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (jtdunc)*

i'm changing right now to disks cause it performs better than drumsalso looks better


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (ian_2.0L)*

LMK how the discs perform compared to your old drums.


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (ian_2.0L)*

Rear disks offer zero improvement over the standard drums. Only benefit is easier to change pads and looks. The ebrakes with rear disks are no where near as good as the drum ebrake. Better off with a front upgrade. But to each their own.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (gcarson)*

thanks


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Stick With Rear Drums or Go Disc - A3 Jetta? (gcarson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gcarson* »_Rear disks offer zero improvement over the standard drums. Only benefit is easier to change pads and looks. The ebrakes with rear disks are no where near as good as the drum ebrake. Better off with a front upgrade. But to each their own.

pretty much. with disc though you get a better pad selection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

